# Rescue groups/members



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there a thread somewhere that lists what rescue groups have GRF members?
I'm sure there are many people here with the forum that would love to help in someway but don't now how or what to do.
It seems things are tough right now for rescue and thought if we could draw some attention to the groups, where they are located and what their needs are.....who knows what might happen. 
Just a thought


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact your local golden retriever rescue in your area. In my area there isnt any members here that work with the rescue. I am working with my local rescue some. Trying to talk the hubby into doing a foster.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think that's a good idea. Although people know what's out there, sometimes they just don't know what steps to take to get involved.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also found that our local shelter needs foster homes, this is something new, so got my paper printed and ready to go.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You can find a list of GR rescues by state at www.grca-nrc.org I would suggest emailing the contacts for groups near you listed and ask if they have a volunteer coordinator. At least for our group we have someone who handles all of the volunteer coordination. USually the contacts on the NRC are the program presidents who may or may not have a direct line into coordinating volunteers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

As others mentioned contacting your nearest Golden Retriever Rescue is a great place to start if there is one near you. They need help in so many different ways. Also if a Golden Retriever Rescue is not near you, you could go to Petfinder.com and find a shelter or rescue group near you by plugging in your zipcode and see which ones come up. I am sure any of them could use help with fostering, or just walking dogs or fund raising.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I print of poster's of dogs that need to be fostered and also they need people to help with transport and put them everywhere shops street's pubs Etc and even in the woods when we go out walking i just think every little helps.
If i didn't work full time i would foster as well.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know GRAPE has Rob's GR's
Brown Animal Shelter/ARC (?) has sholley
Dirk's has Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer (?) and at least two other members
DVGRR has Angel Kody
Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue has Lisa (Sunshine) SunnyDelight, Shamus's Mom, I know I'm forgetting someone.
MylissyK volunteers for a Texas GR Rescue
I work with a group who raises funds for ALL rescues.
Homeward Bound in CA, has Sharlin, Time4Goldens, and Deb (?)
Labs4Rescue Faith's Mommy and GoldnChocolate
_LisaW is with GRIN __www.grinrescue.org__ (northeast ohio)_fostermom is with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in Raleigh NC
hgatesy http://www.grrcp.org/ - Central PA GR www.dogsdeservebetter.org - DDB
I'm not thinking to straight today. I'll add to the list as I think of members who work with rescues.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I foster through Dogs Deserve Better and might potentially be helping out the Golden Retriever Rescue in Central PA when needed. I'm not sure where you're located in PA, (MyGoldenCharlie) but I know that Kim through the GR rescue said she only has like two foster homes... so she's in need of help.

http://www.grrcp.org/ - Central PA GR
www.dogsdeservebetter.org - DDB


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I live between York & Harrisburg ( near Pinchot state Park)
I did send an mail to Central Pa GR to see if my location would be good for them. They are listed in Centre Hall about 2 hrs away from me.
I have also contacted Keystone GRR

My husband loves the idea of fostering, but wants to start with just Goldens.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I know GRAPE has Rob's GR's
> Brown Animal Shelter/ARC (?) has sholley
> Dirk's has Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer (?) and at least two other members
> DVGRR has Angel Kody
> ...


LisaW is with GRIN www.grinrescue.org (northeast ohio)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravo for you for wanting to help. Be persistent in contacting them, remember the people running the rescue are all volunteers with full lives, and full time real jobs too, so if you don't hear back, try again. Sometimes rescue volunteers can get so buried under the rescue work they don't have time to come up for air and see someone new with their hand up to help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa said:


> LisaW is with GRIN www.grinrescue.org (northeast ohio)


Thank you Lisa! GRIN was the first rescue I helped out because of JPD.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lisa said:


> LisaW is with GRIN www.grinrescue.org (northeast ohio)


fostermom is with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in Raleigh NC


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I live between York & Harrisburg ( near Pinchot state Park)
> I did send an mail to Central Pa GR to see if my location would be good for them. They are listed in Centre Hall about 2 hrs away from me.
> I have also contacted Keystone GRR
> 
> My husband loves the idea of fostering, but wants to start with just Goldens.


 
How goes it with finding a Golden rescue to foster for?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know GRAPE has Rob's GR's
Brown Animal Shelter/ARC (?) has sholley
Dirk's has Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer (?) and at least two other members
DVGRR has Angel Kody
Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue has Lisa (Sunshine) SunnyDelight, Shamus's Mom, I know I'm forgetting someone.
MylissyK volunteers for a Texas GR Rescue
I work with a group who raises funds for ALL rescues.
Homeward Bound in CA, has Sharlin, Time4Goldens, and Deb (?)
Labs4Rescue Faith's Mommy and GoldnChocolate
_LisaW is with GRIN __www.grinrescue.org__ (northeast ohio)_fostermom is with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in Raleigh NC
hgatesy http://www.grrcp.org/ - Central PA GR www.dogsdeservebetter.org - DDB
fostermom is with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in Raleigh NC


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> How goes it with finding a Golden rescue to foster for?


I have applications here for GoldHeart and Central Pa GR That I am filling out. My location may be a bit far for central Pa as I see the vet that they use is 2 hrs from me, but we'll see!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I have applications here for GoldHeart and Central Pa GR That I am filling out. My location may be a bit far for central Pa as I see the vet that they use is 2 hrs from me, but we'll see!!


They may allow you to use your local vet on certain occassions as long as your vet is not real expensive. I know GRAPE's vet is far from me and I was able to use my vet once for a dog that had kennel cough. 

Good luck.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

On my post i should have said anyone wanting to help Rescue in England just contact the Irish Retriever Rescue they always need help like all the other's they have helpers and people based all over England.
www.irishretrieverrescue.com

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I started a small website with an included Rescue Forum just for the purpose of networking for small and independent rescues. It's nothing fancy, but so far we've found homes for quite a few dogs. Feel free to go there, join, and occasionally check in to see if there is a rescue near you that has requested help. I hope that Joe and the other Mods realize I am NOT trying to take people away from GRF with this post--I just wanted to have a site for people to check in for rescue sources. If you'd like to visit go to www.rescuecentral.info I am the Site Admin and do not post alot (kinda like Joe ;-) but try and coordinate things when I can.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just added the site to my favorites


----------

